# Police revolvers with 2 3/4 inch Barrels



## zorro (Apr 15, 2009)

howdy , can someone tell me when Ruger started making Police revolvers with 2 3/4 inch barrels??
please post zorro tumbleweed


----------



## DJ Niner (Oct 3, 2006)

Well, the Security-Six series revolvers were first introduced in 1970, and I have a 1974 Gun Digest (published/compiled in 1973) that lists all three variations (Security-Six, Police Service-Six, and Speed-Six) with 2 3/4-inch barrels, so somewhere between '70 and '73 is as close as I can get on short notice.


----------

